# Talk about hard hat saftey



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

wow:no: My cranium deserves better than that.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Better call Ripley.. one of her Aliens got away :laughing:


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok you caught me thanks


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

:sleep1:


----------

